# Stuck at X install



## Peoples (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
Am what you could call an absolute newbie in the UNIX world,but in my quest to find the OS of choice especially for network security ( I have been using windows; and we all know how " secure it is " )
I have come to settle that FREEBSD is the way to go but am kind of havin a rough time finding my way around it.
If there is anyone out there who can assist me learn it real fast ( am a fast learner ) I would appreciate it.
I have installed FREEBSD 7.2 on my Fujitsu lifebook S7020 and to be frank am stuck at the point am supposed to configure Xorg.
Pleeeease help.

regards

Peoples


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/x.html


----------

